

The Rise and Fall of Australia’s $44 Billion Broadband Project - bjz_
http://spectrum.ieee.org/telecom/internet/the-rise-and-fall-of-australias-44-billion-broadband-project

======
bjz_
It's saddening to watch our shortsighted conservative government tearing up
visionary policies such as the National Broadband Network and the Carbon Tax.

